# Pet Peeves!



## Fyrja (Jun 23, 2011)

We all have them.  Perhaps we should share them.  As I was waiting in a drive through for about 15 minutes (making me almost late for work) this morning this topic occurred to me.  

My pet peeve for today.  People who choose to complain to managers of fast food establishments while in the drive through.  I'm going to attempt to clarify this.  If I use a drive through, I use it because I am limited on time.  I don't have time for the entire process of getting out of my car, walking inside, ordering, waiting, packing condiments into my bag, and then going back out to my car.  I just want to get my food and move on.  This is especially true early in the morning when I am trying to grab a quick breakfast before work.

IF a complaint must be made, and the person doing the complaining OBVIOUSLY has time to complain, then I think it's only good manners for them to park their car and go inside to complain.  That way those of us, who are in a rush can move on with our lives.  It's just rude, and inconsiderate.  It seems almost as if the person holding up traffic really thinks that the world stops if they are not completely satisfied.

OK I've got to stop now, or I will go on a rant.  Good to get that out of my head though.

So what pet peeves do all of you have?  Please share them


----------



## jlw4690 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hovering is my #1 pet peeve. I have co-workers who don't understand the concept of personal space and like to linger around my desk for no apparent reason. I'm a librarian and my "office" is the reference desk in the middle of the library, so it's not like I can close my door when I'm busy with a project and need to be left alone. Being interrupted by students is par for the course, and I'm glad to stop what I'm doing and help them, but co-workers leaning over my desk making small talk about their weekends while I'm working on a project? No thank you very much.

As I write this, one of my co-workers is hovering over my desk regaling me with tales of the bad chicken salad that she ate over the weekend and how it gave her food poisoning. Help...


----------



## Deda (Jun 27, 2011)

People who reek of negativity. I swear some people just cannot find the bright side of anything. These are often the same folks who refuse to help themselves. 


And people who say 'Your', as in 'You have your red and your greens'. My MIL used to say that all the time.  Specifically, she was waxing on about some pretty drapery fabric, and how it would coordinate with her decor. 

I'm petty. But I'm perky.


----------



## Deda (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh and if anyone thinks of adding Perky People to their list of Pet Peeves...

Well - I'm sure y'all would never do that.


----------



## cinta (Jun 27, 2011)

My pet peeve is when my children tap me on the shoulder/back/face/wherever to get my attention. I hate it when they tap me, particularly when they continue tapping while they are talking to me. I keep telling them they don't need to tap me, they will get my attention just as well with their voices...it just makes me cringe and I can feel my blood pressure rise instantly!!

Aside from that, I'm pretty easy-going and it usually takes alot to tick me off...just don't tap me!!


----------



## Chay (Jun 28, 2011)

People that are not punctual drive me crazy. Drivers that drive to the front of a long waiting line then turn on their turn signal wanting to be let in. I guess they both boil down to people who think their time is more valuable then mine.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 28, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> People who reek of negativity. I swear some people just cannot find the bright side of anything. These are often the same folks who refuse to help themselves.
> 
> 
> And people who say 'Your', as in 'You have your red and your greens'. My MIL used to say that all the time.  Specifically, she was waxing on about some pretty drapery fabric, and how it would coordinate with her decor.
> ...



OMG Deda.  Don't even get me started.  I had a roommate once who had to be the most negative person on the planet.  NOTHING and I do mean nothing made him happy.  It's a real downer when someone verbally poos on every single thing you do.  The guy even had the nerve to complain when I cooked dinner for all the roommates, because I used onions!  Kitten Love, no one was forcing him to eat.  Incidentally this was also the same roommate who stole my credit card, tried to buy a new computer with it, and ran up my phone bill calling 900 numbers.

Verbal crutches just annoy me and I try to not use them.  In particular, "Ya know?"  When every other word is followed up by,  "Ya know?"  My husband does this and I try to help him, but it's so ingrained.  I'm going to have hell teaching our kids not to say it when we have them.  The other day when I got my hair cut the stylist used the word "Like".  Every other word was, "Like", and sometimes she'd draw it out while she gathered her thoughts. "liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike,  and then blah blah...."  Also the word, "Um",  sounds like a swarm of rabid flesh eating bees to my ears.  I was in a German History class once, and we had to give presentations.  There was a girl who was obviously not well versed in public speaking.  I promise you that 15 minutes of her 20 minute speech was the word, "Um".  I swear I felt like my ears were bleeding.


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2011)

My pet peeve is when people walk on the wrong side of the footpath. Here in Oz, we walk on the left cause we drive on the left, so when you go into the city and its busy in the tourist area its like dodgem cars, trying to get round people walking towards you. :x


----------



## cinta (Jun 29, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is when people walk on the wrong side of the footpath. Here in Oz, we walk on the left cause we drive on the left, so when you go into the city and its busy in the tourist area its like dodgem cars, trying to get round people walking towards you. :x



Gee, I never even knew we had footpath rules! I guess it makes sense, though...just never heard of that before. I always walk on the nature strip if I see an oncoming pram/jogger, etc.


----------



## coral (Jun 29, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is when people walk on the wrong side of the footpath. Here in Oz, we walk on the left cause we drive on the left, so when you go into the city and its busy in the tourist area its like dodgem cars, trying to get round people walking towards you. :x



Thats also one of my pet hates is people that do that.

Many moons ago in the City of Melbourne there were signs up in the city (Swanston St ) telling pedestrians to keep to the left.
Nightmare getting around people.

And my other personal pet peeve is plastic cutlery or icy-pole sticks to stir a take away coffee.
Cheers


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL Relle and Coral.  There are signs at the local Y where I work out on the walking path.

The signs direct you to go in one direction on Monday, Wednesday and Friday, and the other direction on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  There's always one person at least who goes the wrong direction.  The first few times I was there it was me, until I discovered the signs.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 4, 2011)

When someone uses the word ideal instead of idea. 

What's the big ideal?  I have an ideal, let's make coffee soap.  They don't have any ideal!  That's a great ideal!


UGH!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I have way too many pet peeves to post. I dislike lots and lots of things and most people. But I love my puddy tats!!! Oh, and my hubby!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 5, 2011)

"I seen that."  OMG.  Improper English drives me nuts.  But, then, my best friends call me "The Bitchy Sister."


----------



## krissy (Jul 5, 2011)

mine is bad mannered kids. i know all kids have bad manners at some point, even most adults do sometimes but i am talking about kids like this: 

our family,( 2 kids, dh and i) are walking at the local fair yesterday when two kids around 7-8 years old walk up to me and tap me on the arm. when i turn around to see what they need they point at the snack i had just bought for my kids and ask "how much dat?" i told them $5 and they then asked me "you goin eat all dat? can we have it?"   i told them it was for my kids and walked away and they acted insulted that i didnt give them my kids snack.  :roll:


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm with you Jackik about the improper English - Impordant for important and thats people speaking on ads. :shock:


----------



## JackiK (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL!!  I proofread for court reporters, so I'm keenly aware of typos and such.  I see them everywhere; street signs, websites, advertisements.  I swear, no-one takes the time to proof anything before it gets put out to the world.  If they only knew how stupid it makes them look.  If I read an ad that has typos, I won't do business with the company.  I know, I know,  I'm a b%*&@h.  Just can't help myself :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I proofread for court reporters, so I'm keenly aware of typos and such.  I see them everywhere; street signs, websites, advertisements.  I swear, no-one takes the time to proof anything before it gets put out to the world.  If they only knew how stupid it makes them look.  If I read an ad that has typos, I won't do business with the company.  I know, I know,  I'm a b%*&@h.  Just can't help myself :evil:



I am with you. In today's society, with all of the technical gadgets to spell check with, there is no excuse for misspellings.

I hear so many people on TV using the word "seen" instead of the correct word "saw" and it drives me F'ing insane. Some of these people are supposedly educated individuals. OMG I could smack them.


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2011)

My pet peeve is when people who are new to soaping or the like give bad advice or incorrect answers. Gets my goat.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 7, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is when people who are new to soaping or the like give bad advice or incorrect answers. Gets my goat.



Kinda like your signature quote!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

People that is SNARKY and think they are superior get on my nerves too!


----------



## MissMori (Jul 7, 2011)

My personal pet peeve is that I don't have magical powers which would allow me to give momentary transitive strokes to people that piss me off, annoy me or are otherwise a PITA.

But I do hate it when people walk going the wrong way at the mall.  Is it SO hard to comprehend that if the majority of the people are keeping to the right [I live in the US, substitute your side of the road if your country drive the wrong way  ] that you should as well?  That and people who just stop, stand there, don't get of the way and expect you to walk around them.  Oh, and people that will walk right up to you, facing you, and stop, expecting you to walk around them like it's their right of way, somehow given to them at birth.  This may explain why I only step foot in the mail about once a year.

Other pet peeves... thousands, but I'm seeking counseling... probably won't work.  I jest, I'm not in counseling, life is more fun being grouchy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

MissMori said:
			
		

> My personal pet peeve is that I don't have magical powers which would allow me to give momentary transitive strokes to people that piss me off, annoy me or are otherwise a PITA.
> 
> But I do hate it when people walk going the wrong way at the mall.  Is it SO hard to comprehend that if the majority of the people are keeping to the right [I live in the US, substitute your side of the road if your country drive the wrong way  ] that you should as well?  That and people who just stop, stand there, don't get of the way and expect you to walk around them.  Oh, and people that will walk right up to you, facing you, and stop, expecting you to walk around them like it's their right of way, somehow given to them at birth.  This may explain why I only step foot in the mail about once a year.
> 
> Other pet peeves... thousands, but I'm seeking counseling... probably won't work.  I jest, I'm not in counseling, life is more fun being grouchy.



You are priceless! Not AMEX, but priceless.


----------



## Sibi (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's just one of my pet peeves about driving and the some of the idiots out there doing it:

You are on the highway and see a driver trying to merge into your lane.  Out of the kindess of your heart you let them in and they proceed to drive UNDER the speed limit and make you come to a crawl.  ARGGGGGG, this pisses me off sooooo much.  For goodness sakes, we are on a highway, get with the program and go speed limit or above!

Here's a hubby pet peeve:

I have just spent 15 to 20 minutes cleaning the kitchen...putting the dirty dishes in the sink, cleaning all the counter tops with a lysol wipe, and sweeping the floor.  10 minutes later, husband comes along and decides he's hungry.  ok, let's make some toast, with jelly, or cheese or whatever.  Dirty plate gets put in the sink, there is jelly or whatever smeared on the counter or island, and there are crumbs on the floor.  Um, excuse me, I just cleaned this place up!!!!!  (have to count to ten so as not to spew out obscenties towards him that have taken over my thoughts!!!)

I just wanted to say that I also am very particular about English being spoken and written properly, at least in a professional environment.  I used to work for an international organization where people making boat loads of money (salaries of over $100k) would write reports and books with advise and counsel for developing countries.  When I would read these reports, it never ceased to amaze me how poor the English was.  And I mean, REAL BAD grammar and sentence structure.  Now I know that several of these people were from other countries and English was not their mother tongue, but dammit, if you are a professional who is making over 100K, whose book/report will be published and read by government leaders in other countries, shouldn't you take advanced English classes until you are fluent and can write a report that is grammatically correct???  I, an administrative assistant, whose salary was much less than theirs, would often get the task of editing their reports and this is NOT fair in my opinion.  Well, I guess this would count as a pet peeve right? lol


----------



## AMol (Jul 8, 2011)

Having been stuck in retail for a long while while in my teens and early twenties... I have a new respect for anyone who works behind any sort of a counter. I've worked at mall food kiosks, as a waiter, department and electronic retail stores and hotels as both a housekeeper and a front desk agent.

This has also caused me to generate a lot of pet peeves in the work place.

I am not:
Your babysitter, when you decide to leave your kids in front of the TV display or in the pool area.
Your calculator, when you're trying to figure out 35% off of a 15% off sale with a coupon... standing at the rack of clothes far away from the adding machines.
Your maid, when your kids decide to throw toilet paper all over the bathroom floor or DEMOLISH your hotel room.
'Just a flunky' standing here drooling while you yell at me. Chances are, yes I CAN help you, which is why I was hired.
Your Personal assistant to fill out your paperwork, file it, or make your calls for you.
'In the wrong section' Yes, I work here, YES my section is computers today and YES, I can find you the perfect machine for your needs.

I think outside the work place... my biggest pet peeves are chronically late people... If you KNOW you are always late... plan to leave twenty minutes sooner!

My next biggest irritation is bad driving. I grew up in Michigan and recently moved to South Carolina. I cannot describe the drive down here other than 'death defying' on a daily basis. People change lanes without a blinker. Cut you off. Merge without looking. Speed excessively(I'm a lead foot and tend to hover at 5 over... 50 in a 35 is normal here). Make U Turns ANYWHERE they please. Turn LEFT from a right turn lane. Pull out of a parking lot without looking on a 45mph main ROAD! I've almost been in about 5 accidents that could have been fatal for either myself or the other person. I am an aggressive driver and I know how to drive in every weather condition imaginable... but I can't get the hang of driving in Charleston. There is no consistency, there is no pattern... Just... WEEE! We're going this way now!



*end long post*


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 9, 2011)

While we're on the subject of proper English.  

[email protected]#!!!!#[email protected]#[email protected]# Text speak!  Or Elite speak!

I'm searching for an adjective to describe how badly I hate this, but I'm stumbling for words.  In my head is a jumble of words, "cheese grater", "alcohol soaked cotton balls on fire" and "naughty bits".  I'm sure you can get the visual cue from the above phrases.

Really though.  Is it necessary to type like this.

OMG!  I wnt 2b ur be5t frnd 4eva! Seems like extra work to me.  Extra work to come across as really really illiterate and stupid.  

As for driving, my driving pet peeves are too numerous to even type in one post.  I am, however, prone to ranting so I'm sure that I'll be writing them down as they occur to me.


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't even know how to write like that  :shock: .That makes my head spin, think it would take me longer than the right way.


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 10, 2011)

My main pet peeve is when people use the letter 'f' instead of 'th'...I fought instead of I thought, I fink, I'm going frough, the list is endless. It really emphasises the consensus that us Brits are thick


----------



## carebear (Jul 10, 2011)

Um, that would be "we Brits"!  LOL!


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 10, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Um, that would be "we Brits"!  LOL!



hmmm I stand corrected  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL grammar police make me nuts. And I AM one.


----------



## AMol (Jul 11, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> My main pet peeve is when people use the letter 'f' instead of 'th'...I fought instead of I thought, I fink, I'm going frough, the list is endless.



A friend of mine does this and sometimes I do because of a dyslexic tendency. Honestly, I think it's an Italian thing with people who do it a lot. My friend does it because his grandmother, who was native to Italy and fluent in Italian, said her th's like f's. Mostly it is the th's in center of words like birthday is birfday, mother is mofer. It always clicks on my radar, but I'm so used to it that it doesn't bug me anymore. 

Another pet peeve is people who take food from my plate without asking. I tend to get just enough for me to eat, so please ask before you just start TAKING things off my plate. I don't mind a fry or two, but don't grab a whole handful or a half of my sandwich. Get your own. XD


----------



## Sibi (Jul 11, 2011)

More hubby pet peeves!

Every time he eats icecream he puts it in the microwave for a few seconds to soften it up.  Goshdarnit this pisses me off to no end!!!!!!  Leave the frickin ice cream alone....I DON"T LIKE IT SOFT!  If you want soft ice cream, go to a soft serve and get some!!!!!!!! (he just did it now so I'm fuming, I now have to serve myself some and put it back in the fridge to harden up)

He's ALWAYS mooching off of me or my son.  Can I have a bite?  Just one sip, just one piece, ...I just want to try it.  Dammit, NO.  If you want some there is plenty for YOU too!  I always make lots of food so there is always enough for him.  But sometimes he has already eaten and just wants to "try" ours.  If this were something that happened occasionally I wouldn't mind, but this happens so often that my son and I have laughed and said that when he passes, his tombstone will read "can I have just one bite please".

This is my BIGGEST pet peeve with my husband.  My butter always has bread crumbs or jelly in it. Why?  Because he's too darn lazy to take a knife and spread the butter on the bread.  He prefers to stick the bread, with all its crumbs and occasional jelly, into the butter....leaving behind a mess.  So when I need to use some butter to cook our dinner, I always have to clean off all that crap.  I can't tell you how many times I've told him NOT to do this yet he continues to do it.  I don't get it.

Well, there, I got to vent a little..........feeling better now.


----------



## krissy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sibi- you are too funny! 

my husbandly pet peeves are that he wont get up and get his own clothes in the morning, he waits for me to walk by or come into the room to ask me to get them. His dad used to make his mom take off his shoes, at least i dont have to do that too.

he is also late for everything. i grew up tht you arrive at least 10 mins early to appointments etc. he sometimes doesnt leave until 10 mins after the appointment time.  :twisted: it drives me nuts!!

oh and i HATE when i cook something really good and i have just enough leftovers to have a really good lunch the next afternoon. the when i am all happy that it is lunch time and i go to get my yummy lunch, i find out that he ate it for a midnight snack!!


----------



## Sibi (Jul 11, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> Sibi- you are too funny!
> oh and i HATE when i cook something really good and i have just enough leftovers to have a really good lunch the next afternoon. the when i am all happy that it is lunch time and i go to get my yummy lunch, i find out that he ate it for a midnight snack!!



Krissy....my husband does this too!!!  My hubs is an "all night snacker".  He's practically half asleep when he comes to the kitchen.  I don't get it at all, when I'm down to sleep, food is the LAST thing on my mind.  So I have to tell him repeatedly, this is MINE for lunch tomorrow, and on top of the container I put stickies all over it...Keep off!!  Even then he will sometimes eat it.  The only safe place for my leftover lunch is Fort Knox!!!


----------



## cp chick (Jul 12, 2011)

jlw4690 said:
			
		

> Hovering is my #1 pet peeve. I have co-workers who don't understand the concept of personal space and like to linger around my desk for no apparent reason. I'm a librarian and my "office" is the reference desk in the middle of the library, so it's not like I can close my door when I'm busy with a project and need to be left alone. Being interrupted by students is par for the course, and I'm glad to stop what I'm doing and help them, but co-workers leaning over my desk making small talk about their weekends while I'm working on a project? No thank you very much.
> 
> As I write this, one of my co-workers is hovering over my desk regaling me with tales of the bad chicken salad that she ate over the weekend and how it gave her food poisoning. Help...



Ha!  I so understand that.  Actually I agree with almost everyone's pet peeves, but this one is a daily source of frustration for me.  I have a co-worker that I mentally call Eeyore, because several times a day he grabs a coffee and leans on my desk with a big sigh.  I almost feel like he expects me to start juggling or something to entertain him!  It's doubly worse because we have a kitchenette in an alcove in our reception area (my work space) and I have to listen to *everyones'* conversations while getting coffee, lunch, etc.  Or they will see a newspaper and grab it and try to get me into a commentary.  Folks, I just want to be left alone to do my job.  Thankfully the kitchenette will be moved to the far end of the office when we do our reno in August.     God give me the patience to endure until then.


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 12, 2011)

My most husbandly pet peeve (this includes my son too come to think of it) is leaving the lavatory seat up, not only does it make the loo look nasty but I have to put it back down when I need to use it :x


----------



## Relle (Jul 13, 2011)

On TV, yesterday they had an Aussie that has a new invention for that - its a device that clips on the top of the seat and when they go to flush and pass their hand over the top it automatically closes. 8)


----------



## AMol (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh Gosh.

One of my husbandly pet peeves is that he leaves his socks under his computer desk in the living room. They used to be in the middle of the floor, but I've managed to get him to at least hide them.



> So I have to tell him repeatedly, this is MINE for lunch tomorrow, and on top of the container I put stickies all over it...Keep off!! Even then he will sometimes eat it.



I second this, Sibi. I cook dinner and it is so yummy good... I make enough for him to take some to work and me to have lunch the next day. Unless I say something, its free game for him. I'll catch him eating leftovers for midnight snacks, breakfast, not even hungry but wanted to taste something... The only thing that's safe, is restaurant leftovers. Those are sacred territory no matter what and he knows it. XD


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 13, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> On TV, yesterday they had an Aussie that has a new invention for that - its a device that clips on the top of the seat and when they go to flush and pass their hand over the top it automatically closes. 8)



Now Relle I would definately buy one of those!


----------



## Deda (Jul 13, 2011)

I've only one teeny hubs pet peeve, hardly worth mentioning. Every morning he brings me coffee in bed (I know, he's a sweetie pie) but sometimes the cup is too full and it sloshes onto the quilts and then I have to do an extra load of laundry.  I'm no complaining. Everytime I pull this quilts from the dryer I think how lucky I am he brings me the coffee in the first place. But still...

One more non hubs peeve?  When someone tries to shove the whole bar of soap into their nose while sniffing. I mean, ewwww. Does it smell any better if it's IN your nose?  That was a big reason I began completely wrapping my soaps. It was just to disgusting to watch someone shove a bar up there.


----------



## krissy (Jul 13, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> One more non hubs peeve?  When someone tries to shove the whole bar of soap into their nose while sniffing. I mean, ewwww. Does it smell any better if it's IN your nose?  That was a big reason I began completely wrapping my soaps. It was just to disgusting to watch someone shove a bar up there.



i have a friend like this. she always leaves my house with something on her face cuz she shoves the bars up her nose almost!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a sensory driven person ... and a pet peeve of mine is wrapped soap.  I'll only buy soap that I can feel and smell!


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's one that occurred to me this morning as I drove to work, while signaling to the offending driver using "sign language" to let them know of my displeasure.

The left lane on the interstate.

The left lane is there so faster traffic can pass slower traffic.  All slower traffic should stay to the right.  It's quite simple really.  If you are going slower, or at speed limit then stay to the right.  If you need to pass someone then go into the left lane.

DO NOT use the left lane as your personal cruising lane.  DO NOT force me to illegally pass you on the right because you are a douchenugget.  DO NOT decide that the most fun thing in the world is to get into the left lane and stay even with a slower vehicle in the right lane, thus blocking off both lanes of traffic.   Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> .....SNIP...  DO NOT decide that the most fun thing in the world is to get into the left lane and stay even with a slower vehicle in the right lane, thus blocking off both lanes of traffic.   Grrrrrrr!



Uhmmm I actually do that to people who are tailgating me.... ooops   

Pet Peeve - same as one of Sibi's - I cannot stand crumbs, jelly, anything that is not butter in the butter!!!  How hard is it to why your knife on the edge of your bread before going back for more butter?


----------



## Healinya (Jul 16, 2011)

This was a fun read lol.. Thank you and I feel for all of you - especially the spelling/grammar police lol.. I feel like nails are scraping a chalkboard when I hear someone say "shpanks" instead of "thanks"

Another pet peeve of mine, is when people look at me like I am the idiot when I do point out little flaws (not casual convo - we all use slang - but business things that have reputation attached) Someone looked at me like I had three heads when I told her - "you can't end a sentence with a preposition"

(reason for editing: to correct my sad attempt at irony by mis-spelling lol... I just had to fix it)


----------



## carebear (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah, the preposition thing. In my heart, I'd love to stick to that rule, but the realitynis that the rule is obsolete even in business writing. *I* do rewrite sentences to avoid it, but as with you, if I mention it I get that look. I think it's one we will have to let go of. 

Or rather one of which we will have to let go. 

See?

(and I shouldn't have started a sentence with "or", I know)


----------



## Healinya (Jul 19, 2011)

What? It's obsolete?!? I'm bringing it back - they are even taking cursive handwriting out of the school's curriculum... where will it end.. I suppose next I'll hear it's okay for put the word "I" at the end of the sentence lol


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 19, 2011)

Healinya said:
			
		

> What? It's obsolete?!? I'm bringing it back - they are even taking cursive handwriting out of the school's curriculum... where will it end.. I suppose next I'll hear it's okay for put the word "I" at the end of the sentence lol




Who would think of such a thing?  Not I.     

Thanks btw, for the entertainment, ladies.  When the thread disintegrated into a husband bashing fest, I was practically falling off my chair.    I don't even want to get started on mine, but here's just one small one.  Pile of dirty clothes right NEXT to the dirty laundry hamper.  Not IN it, nooo.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been following along on this discussion and enjoying it. I know...I know...it's not enjoyable for the people who have to deal with it but some of the comments made me giggle. I also have some of the same pet peeves about grammar and traffic. 

To be fair, I realize that sometimes I've also ended sentences with a preposition although I try not to.  :wink:  (Giggling now. Couldn't resist.)

I'm just surprised there hasn't been anyone who has mentioned  spammers.

My major pet peeve is when these scummy %$# join and post questions which may appear like a legitimate enquiry but are actually a sneaky way to get an active link onto the forum. Then these active links sit on the forum (like turds by the side of a path) and actually help these scuzz raise their positions on search engines. Grrr....I...hate...spammers.  :evil: 

eta: Also by posting these links; who knows? They may get the added bonus of someone clicking on it and buying something from the site.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Fyrja (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not the slower traffic that annoys me.  It's the people who use the fast lane and drive slower, thus blocking it off that make me want to eat glass.

Don't even get me started on my feelings about merging.  I can go on for hours.  Let's suffice to say that one of my coworkers came up from behind me yesterday as I was merging onto the interstate.  He cut me off from merging into the lane I needed to get into and I ended up in the grass on the side of the road as I had to swerve to miss him.

He's going to be sorry when I see him today, he will get an earful.  I don't care if he gets embarrassed, he had no business driving like that.


----------



## calico21 (Jul 27, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> My main pet peeve is when people use the letter 'f' instead of 'th'...I fought instead of I thought, I fink, I'm going frough, the list is endless. It really emphasises the consensus that us Brits are thick



My step mother does this! Absolutely bonkers! She want to come wif me all the time. 
And I also agree with the proofreading, I hate when I'm reading a book and a word is wrong or they have run on sentences with no punctuation and you have to read it twice because (your) not sure what the original thought was.

Third peeve- not knowing the difference between you're and your. :roll:


----------



## citymouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Incompetence, it totally ticks me off. I worked for a company in NYC that from the top down everyone was so **** incompetent i almost had a nervous breakdown. My boss was an overpaid idiot, the accounting department was useless and my assistant should have never been allowed to set foot in the office. I spent more time fixing her stupid mistakes than doing my other work.......ugh! It was AWFUL! I eventually did quit and never regretted it for one second. 

Also, hubby always decides he need a snack right after i have cleaned the kitchen and while I am making soap or something of that nature.....grrrr  :twisted:


----------



## Fyrja (Aug 1, 2011)

While we're on husband pet peeves.  Mine decides he needs a snack while I'm cooking dinner.  Why?  Because the smell of the food makes him hungry!  Heaven forbid he wait 20 minutes to eat,  he needs it now now now!

Grrrrrrrr! :evil:    I can't even tell you how many times I've chased him out of the kitchen brandishing a spoon like it was a freaking mace.


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a pet peeve with idiot drivers.  Every day we encounter these fools and they have no idea who they are. They drive too slow.  They drive too fast. They do not signal.  They take up two parking spaces or park in handicapped spots when they should not.  They have a lead foot on the brake.  They make me honk my horn because of their stupidity. They basically think they own the road.  This is my biggest pet peeve.

My "petty" pet peeve are people who insist on wearing socks with sandals.  Not only does it look unattractive, but it makes no sense at all. Socks belong with shoes. Sandals belong with bare feet.   Enough said...


----------



## newbie (Aug 5, 2011)

Fyrja, you have to look into getting what I call my "Sally spoon" and use it on your husband before dinner. It reminds me of the spoon the character Sally (from Nightmare Before Christmas) had stuck in her sock. It is HUGE and I use it to threaten my son and his friends when they don't listen to me. Unfortunately, they all seem to enjoy getting a smack on the butt with it and they purposely provoke me into chasing them down with it. One of them even let me practice on his behind, with his mom present- so don't call child services- so I could get my snap down so it would sting a little but not too much. Not as effect as I would like, but they all know I mean business when they hear the drawer open, even if they do squeal and take off, hoping for a chase.


Next to a regular teaspoon and a normal ladle:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pet peeve: complete lack of common sense. Some of the questions I get... it's a miracle the world runs at all.

Most recent pet peeve: my neighbor who recently called the police on my 12 yo son for skateboarding down the street, which isn't even illegal. When confronted, she repeatedly denied calling the police, then said, "Yes, that's when I called.... talked to him." I hate liars, especially bad ones, and old ladies who have lost all perspective on what's important in the world. If I ever become one, I hope someone will shoot me.


----------



## newbie (Aug 5, 2011)

I forgot to add people who don't know when to use "me" and "I" or "good" and "well". I've pounded good grammar into my kid's head. He was invited for a weekend birthday party with a friend and spent the whole weekend correcting the parents' grammar. Needless to say, he was never invited again. He was young and didn't get the etiquette issue. The etiquette issue got taught when he corrected his teacher's grammar in front of the whole class. But seriously, shouldn't a teacher know how to speak well?


----------



## misslavey (Aug 19, 2011)

*bump*

Oh this is definitely a thread I could write on for days, but I'll just write a few for now.

I think I experience most of my pet peeves while driving. While I'm not the type to go all road-rage, I do sit and stew in my car and convince myself the other driver(s) is the **** devil. Not using turn signals, not driving 5mph over the limit like a normal human being, people who INSIST on staying in the fast lane at all times while not going above the speed limit.

Pet peeves from my job (home health nursing): People who cannot spell correctly in the charts. These are actually LEGAL documents, learn how to spell. One woman I work with spells even the most simple of words wrong, and I **** you not, these are some examples of what she does.. "Trudy scrapped her keen in bathroom" "John watch C.I.S: Miami" She seriously must be dyslexic, as she's constantly moving letters around in words, and she'll often leave letters off the end of words. Another woman charts the exact same thing every time she's there. (We're actually convinced she writes it as soon as she gets there, and then actually doesn't do anything). People using precise times in notes. Nobody cares if you got there at 8:57 as opposed to 9. You're not getting paid an extra 3 minutes, so just write down 9, dammit. I'm sure there's other nurses out there I could bitch with all day about this sort of stuff.

Pet peeves of my (ex)boyfriend:  Setting the alarm clock 30 minutes before he actually intends to wake up, and thus pressing the snooze button 4 times before waking up. WHY?! I'm an incredibly light sleeper, and I'm the one who has to nudge him to turn off the clock. How about you set it for the time you ACTUALLY want to wake up, and get your lazy ass up then? Another pet peeve, and this may just be completely silly, is that he drinks cans of soda really fast. They're usually gone within 5 minutes of him opening it. I'll go to take a sip of his drink 10 minutes after I brought him a can, but it's already empty.

I think my pet peeves are more like pet hates, as some of them just fill me with rage.


----------

